# protein in urine



## gavman (Oct 15, 2012)

hi i had gavin at the doctors tonight with symptoms of a water infection, the doctor dip tested his urine and there was protien in it. she said usually if there was a water infection present two of the squares on the test strip show up, so she is sending his urine off to the lab tomorrow to be tested for infection and has given him antibiotics to take in the meantime. she said if there was no infection just protien then we would have to go back and see her. i was just wondering what the outcome is for this eg causes , prevention, long term medication? he gets stressed enough with the insulin and metformin and controlling his weight im worried that this will effect him more. could anybody please advise. thankyou nadine


----------



## trophywench (Oct 15, 2012)

Well Nadine, I'm going to go for the truth here.

If there's a UTI, I wouldn't stress about the protein cos it's likely to go once the UTI has been dealt with by appropriate antibiotics.

If there isn't a UTI, she'll test another sample and if there's still protein it's actually a sign of summat up with the kidneys.  But there again there can be simple kidney infections or more serious ones!

And in the finish ,whatever it turns out to be, the quicker they find out what it is, the quicker they can give appropriate treatment and sort it out.

And there's no reason to expect the answer to be full of doom and gloom, is there?


----------



## gavman (Oct 16, 2012)

*no problem just preping myself*

thanks for reply, no doom or gloom just thinking ahead and getting myself prepared. gavin doesnt deal with diabetes very well and extras going wrong just add to his problem.


----------



## StephenM (Oct 17, 2012)

I think this thread from a few weeks ago might be of interest: - http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=30683&highlight=protein


----------

